# Adia - Oct, 2005 to May 10, 2008 :â€™(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Adia was from a group of rats that had been left behind by a someoneâ€™s girlfriend after the relationship went south. The sister who had rats of her own, took in the rats but was only able to keep them until she left for England for her studies. She put up a post and I offered to help her rehome them. There were 5 girls and 5 boys, and through her and my efforts we got 5 of them adopted before the cutoff. I ended up taking in the remainder of them on July 24/06 before they ended up in a high-kill shelter.
Sadly they hadnâ€™t been cared for well and reeked. I never bathe a rat if I can help it, but I gave in when these girls were making me feel very sick and kept running under my face.
There were 2 black hoodie girls, 2 hoodie boys and a sweet blazed lilac(?) boy as well. 
The boys
















Mamarat took the lovely boys into her heart and I decided to just keep the girls since there was an influx of rats in the area and no one would want black hoodies.
I named them Asha and Adia.
Adia was sweet from the beginning, unlike her sister who has been a bit of a challenge








Although not impressed with her bath








Asha started to grow but Adia stayed petiteâ€¦here they are at 11 months









The 2 got introduced to the Horde where they were the bottom of the ranks and Adia was fine with that, but downtrodden Asha would go into these strange occasional rages and would harass the other ratsâ€¦Adia would get pinned and powergroomed along with her sister when she didnâ€™t deserve it.








Adia loved gentle Brie and Lucine most of all, and of course those 2 left her and no one replaced them in her affections.








2 years old








She had a toe bitten and had to have the toe amputated but here she is after her surgery, in the thick of things againâ€¦I mean câ€™mon, its Chicken! :roll:









Sadly my lovely little gal developed a tumour in an awkward place. It was joined to her right forearm and really hindered her with her grooming so I had to help out a lot. The tumour never grew very big but you could tell she hated it. 

When the Horde started ignoring her I ended up taking her out and she ended up with Bagel and Goliathâ€¦where she seemed happier.









I kept thinking she was unhappy, but what I missed was her acceptance and I kept seeing the sad frustrated little girl and when she started having neuro symptoms I decided she was to go in with Lisbet on Thursday morning to be pts (she had an appointment for Saturday already). I was syringing Ensure into Lisbet when Adia decided to go MIA. The girl couldnâ€™t really walk but she disappeared. I was frantic! I looked for her most of the night. I put down water for her just in case and took Lisbet in to Dr. Munnâ€™s that morning.
I finally found Adia filthy, bright-eyed, hungry but mostly pleased with herself that evening. I warmed up Ensure and started feeding a hungry girlâ€¦she did get a bath after this pic.









Last night I fed and stroked Adia goodnight while she bruxxed for me, this morning I found a cold and stiff girl. I was shocked, I just donâ€™t find my rats like that anymore. She really fooled me. My thoughts are that she felt Bagel leave and maybe he told her how wonderful it was to leave behind those defective bodies of theirs, so she did.
I will not cry for my little gal, its what she wanted and she wouldnâ€™t like me feeling sorry for her.
I hope she and Bagel can take care of each other until I get there. I can see those 2 bouncing around causing havoc right now.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss lilspaz

She was a beautiful girl and knows she was loved dearly

x


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry to hear that spaz  she seemed like a fighter, to have gone through what she did, she desrves to be happy and like you say, causing havok with bagel now.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I bet they are having an amazing time together.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, she was well looked after and loved, I'm sure she was so happy.

Leila :0)


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss's at least they are together now 
Jess x


----------

